# Turning 18 in Dubai



## Phyx (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok... I have an odd question... My oldest son is turning 17 this year. If I accept this position in Dubai, we will surely be there when he turns 18... The role that's offered is a permanent one and I am sure to have a residency visa and he will come over on it. 

But once he becomes an adult (shudders)... What happens then? Would he remain under my visa? Would he be allowed to work, get his own place, or attend college? I'm not plotting his inevitable departure, then again, I don't want him to be stuck at home till he's thirty... At least for my sanity.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe after finishing his school and applying for college his visa will be shifted to the college sponsorship and hopefully during his study period in the college, he will a find a temporary job.

After gradution, he may shift to a better employer or any employer he would like.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess it has been answered in one of the other threads - you can only sponsor him till he turns 18


----------

